# Minotaurus



## Marcus Slingshot Maker (Dec 5, 2015)

*File Name*: Minotaurus

*File Submitter*: Marcus Slingshot Maker</p >

*File Submitted*: 24 Jul 2016

*File Category*: Slingshots

En lo particular me gustó este diseño... Es un modelo que realza las curvas y denota la esencia de la horqueta...!!!

Click here to download this file


----------

